# Progesterone shot instruction



## yt (Nov 5, 2009)

If a patient comes into the office for a progesterone shot but the physician gives instruction on how to administer the shot and the patient does it herself under doctor's guidance, can you bill for the administration 96372 or do you just bill an E/M (i.e. 99212) based on the time the physician spent instructing the patient?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Nov 10, 2009)

I would not bill for the injection.


----------

